# Home-made fly repellent question



## nicolevins (May 23, 2010)

I read online that if you mix white vinegar, washing up liquid and water together it repells flies.
I decided to try it out, using equal amounts (1/3 vinegar etc)

I wanted to try it out right away and I noticed the dog had just cleared his insides, lol.
It worked well. There were flies on his poop and as soon as I sprayed it, they immediately went crazy.

I wanted to use it on/in the rabbits shed and possibly on the rabbits.

Would this be safe?
-Nicole


----------



## RandomWiktor (May 23, 2010)

I'm not sure what 'washing up liquid' is but if it is some sort of detergent, I wouldn't think it safe to use directly on the rabbits. I know that when I worked at the zoo, we used to spray the deer down with diluted apple cider vinegar w/out any detergent and it worked pretty well without causing them significant irritation. I believe that Farm Sanctuary used very diluted eucalyptus or tea tree (can't recall which) oil in a spray for their rabbits; I use eucalyptus when hiking to good effect. Lavendar oil is also supposed to be safe and effective for use on people and pets.


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 23, 2010)

Washing up liquid is dish soap over here, I know from watchin "How Clean is Your House?" lol
For a standing fly killer, not a spray, the soap is to break the surface when a fly lands so they drown and don't just sit on top. But you'd use apple cider vinegar to attract them.
I'd use Ren's suggestions because wouldn't white vinegar just dissipate? It does work good to kill flies if you spray them directly, but I don't think it would work as a repellent.

~Diana :biggrin:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 23, 2010)

Ren, have you got any experience with citronella?

I wouldn't use any application involving soap on my rabbits... I remember drinking water out of a soapy glass, and feeling very sick... would hate for buns to lick that off of their fur!

Did another search for fly-related material: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47603&forum_id=93&highlight=mosquito

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=55915&forum_id=93&highlight=mosquito

Both mention the addition of Vanilla extract to rabbit water to decrease ammonia content in urine that acts as a fly attractant.
Diatomaceous earth under the hutches is also mentioned there.

Finally, this Library thread: Fly Strike Prevention


----------



## nicolevins (May 25, 2010)

I'm going to try the vanilla extract. If that fails for me I will try the apple cider vinegar. I'm sure both would work really well though.

Thanks everyone


----------

